

GitLab 7.14 released - Volundr
https://about.gitlab.com/2015/08/22/gitlab-7-14-released/

======
anonfunction
GitLab seems to be on fire in terms of product development. I'm truly inspired
by the "transparent by default" business policies and commitment to openness.

Since I'm interested in highly concurrent web services I thought it was
interesting they are underway porting their http server from Ruby's Unicorn to
Golang. It would be nice to see a separate post on this process and any
performance comparisons.

Checking out the source code[1] I noticed how nice and full featured the
GitLab UI. As a daily GitHub user I was pleasantly surprised by how
comfortable I was navigating around.

[1] [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-git-http-
server](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-git-http-server)

~~~
jacobvosmaer
> It would be nice to see a separate post on this process and any performance
> comparisons.

We (I) see gitlab-git-http-server more as a functional improvement than as a
performance improvement. It is a better match for slow Git HTTP requests ('git
push', 'git pull') than Unicorn+Rails.

Having said that, I am also curious about what this change means for
performance and other areas. It already helped us find a performance issue in
the Rails app.

[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/2341](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/2341)

------
codereflection
Long time GitLab user here. I'm not sure how I feel about the possibility of
GitLab shipping with a persistent chat application. On one hand, much of
GitLab is about collaboration, and there are many interesting integration
points between the two products. On the other, I prefer the ecosystem of
choice per product. I assume that RocketChat could be disabled, or perhaps
there would be the option of getting RocketChat and non-RocketChat omnibus
installers. Enabling RocketChat on the same server for a large number of users
would have hardware implications, and then you're going to through MongoDB in
there two (which RocketChat uses). It just feels like too much going on in one
system.

~~~
pfg
I believe Mattermost is disabled by default and supports the option of running
on a separate server, so that will hopefully be how RocketChat is integrated
as well!

~~~
sytse
Indeed, RocketChat will be disabled by default as well. It will have a
different url (FQDN) so you can run it on a separate server if you want to. We
will only ship Rocket Chat if it uses PostgreSQL instead of MongoDB as noted
in release announcement.

~~~
codereflection
Thank you for the clarification.

------
looneysquash
It seems like gitlab changes syntax highlighters a lot.

I keep hoping for the really nice syntax highlighting features, like doing
diff highlighting and the actual filetype highlighting at the same time. Or
highlighting SQL inside a string as SQL.

------
0x0
Header (title) for the blog post gets cut short on iphone safari in portrait
mode :-/ .... "Gitlab 7.14 released with improved syntax."

~~~
sytse
Thanks for reporting, I made an issue for this [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
com/www-gitlab-com/issues/401](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/issues/401) If anyone feels like fixing it than merge requests are very
welcome.

------
newmotors
Seems like ubuntu 15.04 has problems with the omnibus installer. Does anyone
have a pointer for me that works?

~~~
langolier
Ubuntu 15.04 is not among the supported platforms. GitLab omnibus supports
only LTS releases, but if you want you can check for a workaround here
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/omnibus-
gitlab/issues/491](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/omnibus-gitlab/issues/491)

